# Help With This Book



## frassettor (Nov 17, 2007)

I had recieved a mint condition of Heller's Secrets Of Meat Curing and Sausage Making copyright 1929. In the book they talk about ZANZIBAR-BRAND things like Garlic Compound, Zanzibar summersausage seasoning, "B" Condimentine. I have tried to find out about these things, but came up empty handed. Would like to try these recipes out. If anyone knows about this book or these products please let me know.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## richtee (Nov 17, 2007)

Some of the Heller's brands are still available, dunno about those particular mixes, but I have seen that stuff, usually sold in batches for 50 or 100 lbs tho...

http://www.alamoholly.com/sub5.htm


----------



## monty (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds to me like a brand name line of spices. And if that book was published in 1929 one can almost assume that the Zanzibar line is defunct if not for the "crash" then age alone.

Perhaps you could write a letter to a long standing spice house with the idea that there might be something in their archives. For instance, Zanzibar could have been bought out by McCormack at some time. Just a thought.

Good luck on your quest!

Cheers!


----------



## frassettor (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks, I will look at the website.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know if this is THE same company but:

http://www.foodingredientsonline.com...ts/heller.html


----------

